# Your Best Life Now by Joel Osteen



## TheEncourager (Jan 1, 2004)

Joel Osteenâ€™s book Your Best Life Now is a good book that could get you to be in a more positive mood. I like the fact that he has affirmations on page 140. On page 298-299, he talks about encouraging people by being friendly and enthusiastic, and he also talks about discouraging people by being negative and cynical. I realized that I had been too critical of people. Now am I going to have a happy face on all the time? No. However, I think that you can have a happy face on too many times, just like you can have a sad face on too many times. It takes wisdom to know when to appear happy and when to appear sad. However, you can also be too critical of people. It does help to try to find ways to praise people. Be careful that what you say to praise someone else is viewed by that person as a compliment. For example, I once told someone who graduated from college in four years that they were smart. For some reason, they did not take that as a compliment. I do not know why. It may help to ask God what you can say to a person to praise them if you are having difficulty.Also, I liked the fact that Osteen seems to like science. He has examples of what animals do and uses that to give examples of how we sometimes behave or how we ought to behave. I also like the fact that he talks about his father, how he loved him and how he dealt with his fatherâ€™s death. On page 263, Osteen talks about the idea that when we give, encourage, or be nice to people, God notices. However, God will not punish people for not doing what he wants. In a way, that happens with other people too. People notice when you give, encourage, or are kind. But some people will punish you if you are unkind. However, the best chapter of the book is Chapter 31 Being a Person of Excellence. I liked that chapter the best. Now, the worst chapters were the chapters on favor Chapters 5 and 6. He had too many chapters on favor and only one chapter on being a person of excellence. Iâ€™m not necessarily sure I want people to always show favoritism toward me. A child who is very smart in class may not want the teacher to show favoritism toward him. On page 144, he is right to state that people should not dwell on â€œwhat could have been.â€ But then he says that you should quit asking questions like â€œWhy this?â€ Why that?â€ â€œWhy me?â€ I disagree with that. When it comes to my flatulence problem, asking why was what got me to know more of what to do so that I wouldnâ€™t feel so bad. Thatâ€™s why we have science, people asked, â€œWhy?â€ Asking God questions like â€œWhat can I do to keep my job?â€ â€œWhat can I do to have perfect attendance at work?â€ can be a life saver. Asking God questions is a good thing not a bad thing. Sometimes the only one you can ask the question to is God.Another book that talks about the importance of having a positive attitude is Joyce Meyerâ€™s Me and My Big Mouth. Actually, I think Me and My Big Mouth is a better book. But then Joyce Meyer is older and has written more books than Joel Osteen. Another book is The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People by Stephen Covey. Coveyâ€™s book I think talks more about treating other people nicely and with respect than Your Best Life Now. However, I think having a good attitude and treating people with respect are both important.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

This is the second post today that I have seen on Joel Osteen. I think he is the greatest He has given me direction and hope and I truly believe that he has givenme the tools to one day be healthy againGod isnt going to just make us healthy we need to work through himePlease watch his shwo and listen to the tapes It will help even moreA HUGE JOel Osteen FAnKArenKrobert055###aol.com


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I haven't read his book, and in fact I don't care for evangelists...except for him. When I do happen to catch his show I am always inspired and always have a feeling of hope about things.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I haven't read his book but have seen his show.He is a little to sugary for me.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I agree he can be a little sugary but I really feel he has saved me HIM and HIM alone I am not talking about JesusIn fact I am Jewish so of course I dont believe in JesusNBut Joel, his show his tapes his books have brought me so much strength I have learned to pray I never really prayed before except in Temple I learned a long time ago you cant pray to God for stuf You need to pray for strengh and wisdom. Through Joel I relearned all that and I start my day thanking God for his giftsAnd I believe that some of his gifts were bringing me to this site and to the hypnosis tapesThanksKAren


----------

